# UV sterilizer from EBAY - GRECH 9W UV review



## fish h20 (May 5, 2009)

You can't beat 'em for green water. You can just put it in for a few days until clear and then pull it out. I think it is basicly the same as the Submariner that you see a lot for like 70 or 80 bucks.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

fish h20 said:


> You can't beat 'em for green water. You can just put it in for a few days until clear and then pull it out. I think it is basicly the same as the Submariner that you see a lot for like 70 or 80 bucks.



Very similar! I think it's almost the exact same thing.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pictures to prove it...
No water changes!!









greenwater - 5/1/11- yum!








***5-2-11, took it out to clean the junk off of the intake (plant leaves)








5-3-11


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Just to be clear, "Today!" is the day after "2 days later"?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

RickRS said:


> Just to be clear, "Today!" is the day after "2 days later"?



Fixed it


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

How many gallons is your tank? My bro has green water too.


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

i used to have one of those. you will have to search ebay for replacement bulbs. the bulbs you see for the submariner would not work in the grech. it had a different base. the bulbs i bought were russian or something for it. but all in all, a great uv for the price.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> How many gallons is your tank? My bro has green water too.


75G



daverock1337 said:


> i used to have one of those. you will have to search ebay for replacement bulbs. the bulbs you see for the submariner would not work in the grech. it had a different base. the bulbs i bought were russian or something for it. but all in all, a great uv for the price.



This UV has a G23 base, which seems to be somewhat common on [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice, i must have had an older one. it had a t5f 4 pin base.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

daverock1337 said:


> nice, i must have had an older one. it had a t5f 4 pin base.



EWW, never even heard of that! haha


Anyways, I'll update with more pictures, if anyone wants as the sterilizer clears up the water. After that, the tank is getting an overhaul.


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

i just did a 3 day blackout. got rid of my green water. can be caused by an ammonia spike. i sold my uv then got green water haha. i also set up an eheim 2215 on my 29 gallon tank a little over a week ago. i'm hoping that keeps my ammonia under control to help prevent another green water attack.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

daverock1337 said:


> i just did a 3 day blackout. got rid of my green water. can be caused by an ammonia spike. i sold my uv then got green water haha. i also set up an eheim 2215 on my 29 gallon tank a little over a week ago. i'm hoping that keeps my ammonia under control to help prevent another green water attack.



Introducing 4 new angels, keeping the lighting the same, and decreasing co2 were the causes of mine. The plants look like SH** because i dropped co2 for 3 weeks, so I'll have to replant which is okay cuz i plan on adding some driftwood to the tank.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6CG1yHk4As


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

This morning just turned on the back bank of lights to feed the fish and the water is as clear as it was before green water. I'm thinking the water still isn't completely clear like my other tanks because it hasn't balanced out. 

Pic later this evening!


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

I picked up a 9W Green Killing Machine UV sterilizer from Petco.com for $25 the other day and love it. I was fighting a bout of green water as well due to an ammonia spike from switching from HOB to canister filter. It cleared it up within 2 days and the water is crystal clear and better than ever. One of the best purchases I have made for my aquarium.


----------



## genomer (Mar 29, 2011)

h2oaggie said:


> I picked up a 9W Green Killing Machine UV sterilizer from Petco.com for $25 the other day and love it. I was fighting a bout of green water as well due to an ammonia spike from switching from HOB to canister filter. It cleared it up within 2 days and the water is crystal clear and better than ever. One of the best purchases I have made for my aquarium.


I was just going to post this. I didn't need one, but I bought one last week-I couldn't pass up that deal! I wonder if we should make a separate topic about the great pridce.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Unfortunately they Petco websites estimates it out of stock until June 6th. But the price has been reduced to $19.99!! I don't know if you can order one now and they will ship when it comes back into stock, but $20 is a heck of a deal. I would get another just for parts at that price.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

today the water is amazingly clear, compared to what it was. :thumbsup: I'm pleased!


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

This sterilizer (Grech 9W) is pretty large for an internal (at least on a 10G shrimp tank), but it sure does a great job. Mine even came with an extra bulb.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Buff Daddy said:


> This sterilizer (Grech 9W) is pretty large for an internal (at least on a 10G shrimp tank), but it sure does a great job. Mine even came with an extra bulb.


Most definitely too large for a 10G. I would suggest it for anything above 40G breeder size. It has a 210 GPH PUMP

Currently it is being picked and cleaned by my angelfish... maybe some eggs?


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

h2oaggie said:


> Unfortunately they Petco websites estimates it out of stock until June 6th. But the price has been reduced to $19.99!! I don't know if you can order one now and they will ship when it comes back into stock, but $20 is a heck of a deal. I would get another just for parts at that price.


damn, sorry i missed that ><


----------



## rj55021 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am in need of one of this. 

I saw one at ebay as well.

For next week I guess that I will need to spend some $ on it.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Following up on this review. I've had the sterilizer for about 9 months now and I would like everyone to know that it is still operational and using the same bulb. I currently have it sitting in the 75 running every 20 hours for 4 hours. I must say that it has done its job and done it well. The tank is very clear and I've been quite surprised how it's holding up.

I give it a thumbs up!


----------

